# What's your phone brand?



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

And do you like it?

---

If you're going to buy a new phone, which one would you buy?


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

I have a Samsung Galaxy Note 10 currently. Had the Note 8 previously and will most likely get another Note when I decide to upgrade. I like the familiar layout and large screens mostly. Also haven't owned a computer in years and these phones seem to do most everything I need.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## W00DBINE (Sep 13, 2016)

Usually buy Samsung, just got the A21s and I'm liking it.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Galaxy A71 right now. I used to have Galaxy A20 but i gave it to my mom and got the 71. I like it, its a good phone and runs emulated games well, but the battery isnt as good as the one on my A20 was. I did all that i could to get the most out of battery life, like disabling that stupid Bixby things etc, but it still doesnt last as long as the A20 despite being 45000mah instead of 4000.


----------



## shyguy07 (Mar 22, 2015)

I used to have a Samsung, it was a good phone, but battery was going bad and just time for a new one. This time I got an iPhone, mostly because it was part of an offer I got from the carrier. So far I'm happy with it, but I haven't learned how to do everything yet vs my old one.

Personally I don't care much about having a certain phone brand. I'd probably be happy enough with one of the cheaper smart phones that cost like $20.


----------



## Paul (Sep 26, 2005)

I'm very happy with my $80 Moto E5, can't imagine anything more I could want it to do and it's quite reliable and polished with very long battery life.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

Huawei, it's probably the best phone I ever had, I'd buy another, I don't give a crap about being a Chinese spy, better to stay on the good side of our future overlords.


----------



## harrison (Apr 14, 2012)

Asus Zenfone. I originally bought one up in Jakarta because it was the same as my ex-gf's phone. Then when it started playing up a bit I just bought the latest one. I had to buy it online as they don't sell them in the shops here.

I like it - and it's nice and cheap. (couple of hundred bucks) I don't really want to spend much more than that on a phone - this one does all I want it to and it has a nice clean picture.


----------



## That Random Guy (Jan 31, 2015)

*Sony*

I have a Sony Android phone. It's a good phone and the specs are pretty decent for something that's only 2 years old now.

Sony has (had?) a good rep for top quality products. People always recognized them for having long-lasting end products.

I also have a particular bias in that they are a Japanese company.... I tend to see a lot of thought (for the customer) put into Japanese products so I thought this would be the same.

Overall, and for my particular use-cases, it is pretty much the best phone I could have. Not to mention it is being supported even by LineageOS folk (for now).

Comparatively, my phone doesn't really stand up to the weird monster phones Samsung/Apple seem to be convincing people they need.


----------



## zonebox (Oct 22, 2012)

Moto G Stylus, it is pretty cool. It definitely is not top of the line, but I have several games installed on it, and it never gives me a problem.


I think I would buy this phone again, it does good for the price.


----------



## tehuti88 (Jun 19, 2005)

I haven't a phone. ;_;

I do like Samsung's Galaxy Tab S series tablets, though. Pricey but nice. My parents and I have S2's (I think the battery on mine is going, though), plus I have an S3 and now an S6. (Go figure as soon as I bit the bullet and shelled out for an S6, they introduced the S7. :roll ) For some reason my S6 doesn't like SAS and occasionally refuses to load anything but the site logo (and loads things weird when I open up a new tab until I hit refresh) though clearing it from the browser cache seems to fix that, it must be the S6 since I don't get that issue with other sites or on my other devices with the same browser (yet). :con

I had a Samsung laptop and ugh it sucked, I mean it functioned average but if I ever had to restart it (like after a Windows update) for some reason it'd take like 15-20 minutes or more to detect any network connections...so frustrating. Samsung, you have nice tablets but crappy laptops.

My mother has a TracFone. Wow, what a dumb spelling (I thought it was Tracphone). She finally got a new one and seems thrilled that she can actually easily use the Internet on it now, though it relies on our home wireless Internet, apparently, and if that goes out then so does the phone's Internet, that's lame. This is the reason I have no phone, I'm always at home and have nobody to call, if I did have a phone it'd be only to briefly access the Internet when our cable provider's Internet connection goes out, which TracFones apparently do not do...? I guess I don't understand how cell phones work.

The main issue with this all is, having only the one cell phone number, my Google account is necessarily connected to that, and a Google account is needed for Android, so every tablet in this house, including my parents', is connected to my Google and my mother's phone number, and every time you do something security related with Google, it notifies *your Gmail, your primary e-mail, and every device connected to the account*. I signed in to Google on my new (HP) laptop the other day and _every tablet in the house_ sounded an alert at once. My parents (browsing on theirs) looked at me and I said, "Sorry, that was just me." ;_;

...I don't know why I'm replying to your thread. ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

blue2 said:


> Huawei, it's probably the best phone I ever had, I'd buy another, I don't give a crap about being a Chinese spy, better to stay on the good side of our future overlords.


I hate to admit it, but that is kind of a factor for me : /
I loathe the fact that a repressive government can be economically successful. I don't like getting depressed every time I see my own phone, lol.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

You've made a powerful enemy today, China has added you to its list of enemies :wife.. .. Plus I'm depressed most of the time anyway, and phone brand has little bearing on that :lol


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

Apple.

I've never had anything but iPhones. It's because I don't want to try to figure out how to move all my crap from the old iPhone to the new non-iPhone.

I just bought a new iPhone and the process sucked. The phone I got was defective and had to return it 3 times. I bought it online then sent it back, they f'd up and sent it back to me like 2 weeks later, then I went to an apple store to return it and their system was down so then had to go back a week later to try again. The phone is OK but kinda pissed at Apple for the defective phone and all the bull**** trying to exchange it.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

I currently have a OnePlus 7 Pro, which is like God tier level in my opinion. I tried a Razerphone 2 and it had poor call reception which was a deal-breaker for me so I returned it but I was hooked on the high refresh display, so I went with the OnePlus phone instead with it's 90hz display. It was my first time ever seeing a high refresh display on either a phone or any electronic device for that matter and I couldn't go back, it's buttery smooth. The phone itself is very fast, no lag whatsoever, has a ridiculously fast 30 watts charging and it has a beautiful QHD display with curved glass that I tolerate(I don't like curved displays). 

I have no interest in Samsung's S20 series as you can only have either QHD or 120hz, you cant use both at the same time. Despite Apple's bs marketing lie from years ago that the human eye can't see more pixels per inch than their retina displays, I certainly can and it seems Apple has acknowledged so given their new higher PPI super retina displays. My OnePlus 7 Pro was only like $900 CAD which is like half the price of the newest Samsung flagship phones. I don't have a laptop, just two desktops, and my smartphone, so my OP7 Pro meets any mobile needs I have as the screen is large enough for me so I could justify the price. I plan on keeping it for another 2 more years before I buy a new phone but I don't know which brand I will go with in the future. It will probably still be OnePlus since their products while they have gotten more expensive, are still cheaper than Samsung.

My last phone prior to my OP7 Pro was the Samsung Galaxy S7 which was my favourite phone I've ever owned. The display and ppi is the best of any display I've ever looked at and the camera took incredible photos, at least in the daytime with almost no shutter lag. It just suffered from large top and bottom bezels, low storage capacity, ****ty single firing speaker and it's inability to play music on a webpage with the screen turned off(maybe that was a Samsung OS touchwiz issue, I don't know).

My other phones I have owned before that were a Samsung Galaxy S4(total dumpster fire), iPhone 4(trash reception but otherwise great, durable phone that took tons of drops/beatings), iPhone 3GS(liked it as much as the 3G), iPhone 3G(loved it at first sight), Blackberry Pearl (overpriced useless scrap), and a Motorola ROKR(I liked that it was an Mp3 player even if it required ****ty Apple itunes.


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

I don’t follow phone trends at all so no clue what the best new ones are at all, & unless my phone is broken I’m never considering a new one.

I have an iPhone X & I like it just fine.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Vtech wireless (home phone)


----------



## jim11 (May 23, 2011)

Samsung Note 20 Ultra. Poor (blurry) close-up shots.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

I have a Samsung Galaxy A51. I like it.


----------



## Nada (Dec 19, 2004)

Moto X4, paid $120 over a year ago. Still serving me well.


----------



## CoolLilChickadee (Nov 10, 2019)

W00DBINE said:


> Usually buy Samsung, just got the A21s and I'm liking it.


Same one. No complaints.


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

Moto G Power copped it during Black Friday on Amazon for $219 with 10 dollar and 5 dollar discount. 

I'm still using Moto G6 that I got last year from Walmart for $110. The smartphone is graudally becoming slow during heavy usage.


----------



## chelseaaka (Jan 6, 2021)

This time I got an iPhone, mostly because it was part of an offer I got from the carrier. So far I'm happy with it, but I haven't learned how to do everything yet vs my old one.


----------



## Myosr (Apr 8, 2016)

I'm starting to doubt the safety of Samsung phones. (my phone still overheats), but a couple of days I accidently slept with the phone under my pillow, I woke up in the middle of the night with the phone as hot as a stove. (No apps were on). I got a little worried since I thought this kind of eat could've set my bed on fire or something. (It was so hot I had to turn it off completely).

Don't remember when I started this thread, but I've been wanting to buy a new phone for at least a year and change.


----------



## Fever Dream (Aug 18, 2015)

I guess it would be Samsung if any, but I only bought one last time because I got a good deal on it. In my experience Samsung phones tend to have battery/power issues after a few years.


----------



## Fixxer (Jul 12, 2011)

Sony. It does what I want it to do, although I'm more of a computer guy.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

Just got a Samsung s20 ultra, loving the battery life so far.


----------



## staticradio725 (Oct 25, 2020)

Google Pixel, somewhat reluctantly. It's not a bad phone, it's just that I hate how tech companies are making it harder and harder these days to have different products with different brands. Most of my stuff is already through Google, so it made the most sense for me to get a Google phone. Not wild about putting all my eggs in one basket like that, so to speak, but unfortunately it's more trouble than it's worth to not set things up that way.


----------



## Orb (Nov 5, 2012)

I tend to get a top of the line iPhone every couple of years. I do like it, but I've often thought about crossing over to Android since there's much more flexibility with what you can do, and I have a bunch of non-phone Android devices. Heck I even have the Bluestacks emulator on my touchscreen laptop - turning it into a giant tablet :lol


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

iPhone X


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

I just got an Oppo phone. I like it, but it's too big. But... it's hard to find small smartphones these days...


----------



## Ninja79 (Feb 14, 2021)

Samsung galaxy on nxt
light weight , easy to use and no complaints


----------



## dinosaurparty (Oct 18, 2019)

Xiaomi

I don't bother with Apple or Samsung cause their prices are absurd. Like I'm ever gonna spend more than $200 on a phone. 
As long as it's a good price/performance ratio I'm happy. I don't care about brands at all. I'm probably gonna use my current phone until it breaks or the battery dies.


----------

